# Whereabouts should baby be at 18 weeks?



## smilingatyou

This is probably a ridiculous question but it has got me quite paranoid. I'm 5ft 10 tall with a bit of a bump but nothing major with my first baby. When I listen to the heartbeat with my doppler I find it still very low down which surprises me, wouldn't the baby be further up by now? The heartbeat is a good 3-4inches below my belly button and my belly only feels really hard up to about the level of my hip bones, if that makes sense. If someone could shed some light on this I would be greatful.:flower:


----------



## myfirst

at 16 and 17 weeks, my baby's heartbeat was found way down low on my left. the dr didn't say anything to make me think this is unusual.


----------



## tiggerlix

mine has also been very low but on the right hand side...im not worried
xxxxxx


----------



## Becky10

It'll probably be low down for quite a while yet I'd say. I only remember them finding it higher uo when I was 30+ weeks.


----------



## Momin2010

I'm 19 weeks pregnant tomorrow, and this baby always seems low as well. Baby has been on the right side exclusively since about 14 weeks, and that's where I feel all the kicks...on the right side, very low down. 
I've heard that the uterus is supposed to reach the belly button at around 20 weeks. The baby grows so much at this stage, that's probably about when it will happen for you as well. :)


----------



## lauren10

I hear the hb so low it seems like he/she's in my bladder! I guess from the other responses, that's normal.


----------



## Glitz

Yes i find my babys heartbeat quite low on the right side too and my womb is about the same hight as my bellybutton(baby number 6) so i have been feeling the odd movement right up there too although they are mainly still low x


----------



## bungle

Went to see MW last week and she said at this point the baby can be anywhere as it's got a lot more room - I gets it just goes whereever takes it's fancy! She found peanut fairly high up on left hand-side and that's where I usually feel him/her wiggling about. I guess they all differ as to where they like to snuggle! ;-)


----------



## crossroads

Only recently in the past week has my baby moved up


----------



## beachlover1

mine is low mostly, down to the right too!! I keep feeling bubbly feelings down there too....im thinking its movement. I have found the HB half way to my tummy button, but its mostly low. At my 16 week check, the MW instantly went low with the doppler.


----------



## Jade_Grenade

When my doctor listened for the HB at 16 weeks he also found it very low, and said that the uterus was only up to about halfway between the pubis bone and the belly button, and that it was perfectly normal. So I would think your all good darlin' :)


----------



## Frufru

At my 25w check on Monday the MW was placing the doppler just above my right hip bone to get the HB.

I have only just started to experience kicks level with my belly button in the last week but this is not very often - most of the time LO still sits down very low in my pelvis. Like right now I can feel she is laying in my pelvis like its a cradle - comfy for her, not so much for me :rolleyes:

My MW said that as I have quite a large frame compared to some ladies it is not unusual for LO to carry low for much longer - as LO gets bigger she advised she will move up into my belly more.


----------



## CameraGirl

My doctor listened with a doppler and he immedietly went down low with it, so it is normal!


----------



## scaredmum2be

i asked this question to my midwife and i said the heartbeats quite low down when does the baby start moving upwards because im gettign a bump but theres no baby in that bit.
she told me its normal an that the baby grows quickly in these stages and soon will be up near the bump think its the uteraus she said im doing ok an im 16 weeks so very quickly it will be moving upwards for us people :D x


----------



## tickledpink3

When my doctor used the doppler, the baby was higher and on the left but when I use the doppler at home, the baby is nestled really low in the middle. If I irritated bubba too much with the wand, s/he runs over to the right then goes right back to the middle.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

My baby girl likes to riverdance on my bladder every night, lol It's only been the past 3 days where I can feel her little kicks just under my belly button, and I think the only reason for that is when she flips on her head I get kicks up high....but I'm not sure of that, just what it feels like.


----------



## beatnick

this might help you

https://img.tfd.com/dorland/thumbs/pregnancy.jpg

xx


----------



## ProudMum

it may feel low but if you potter about with the doppler a bit, you'll also find it in other regions :) as baby gets bigger you'll hear it sorta echo-ing regardles of where the LO is lying. I too keep hearing it low, but also I hear it in other parts...:)


----------



## smilingatyou

Many thanks ladies ;)


----------



## Parkep

hey hun when i went for an ultrasound the baby was WEDGED in my pelvis lol so yes it is still very low.


----------



## NG09

At 15wks the MW listened to baby's HB an found it straight away about an inch down and to the right of my bellybutton.


----------

